# Computer can't find iPhone / Stuck at iTunes Logo



## m4xx0r (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey guys. I just got my iPhone 4 that i ordered a while ago and i've run into a problem already.

So as soon as i got the phone i started it and plugged in my SIM-card. It asked me to enter a PIN-number to unlock it, and i did. However, i don't think it unlocked because it was still stuck at the iTunes logo with the "Emergency Call only" slider. I thought well since the iTunes logo is there i'll connect it to iTunes. But no success. My computer/iTunes didn't even notice i plugged the phone in. I figured maybe it's something wrong with my computer or cord, so i tried 2 different cords in 2 different computers. Still no luck. Also tried a 3GS in the computer with the same cord and it worked.

So after that i googled A LOT to try to find other people with the same problem. I could find some similar ones, and i tried some reboots and DFU-mode. Didn't work.

Now i'm still stuck at the iTunes logo with the emergency call slider at the bottom on the screen, and everytime i restart the phone it asks me to activate my sim again. And despite the fact that i successfully do it each time it insists on asking me. My provider tells me the SIM is activated.

Thankful for any help i can get. Is it hardware/software/me that's problem here?

/Max


----------



## stylishjm (Sep 29, 2010)

Try it on a different USB port, then on another computer. Also uninstall the Apple Device drivers while its connected, then unplug. Restart computer, then let it automatically install the drivers again.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Thread closed.

OP admitted to using pirated copy of XP.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/computer-still-cant-find-iphone-524644.html


----------

